# Recommendations for Recordings of Prepared Piano



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Prepared piano is one of those "love it or hate it" propositions, and IMO most of Cage's PP pieces -- the only common examples anyone ever mentions -- are "hate it" for me. But there are other composers doing more interesting things, things that aren't just noise and ugliness.

Would love to hear some of your recommendations.


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

I like this one :


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the great responses 

For what it's worth I discovered this offering from German prepared piano master Hauschka (first video above) and Ms Hahn, who is known to like to push boundaries. It's a nice mix of classicalisms and avant-gardisms, with some very beautiful interplay between the two of them.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Possibly my favourite piece of music utilises prepared piano. Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa is a magical piece for me. It hooked me when I first heard it 30 years, ago and I've loved it ever since. Magical.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Merl said:


> Possibly my favourite piece of music utilises prepared piano. Arvo Part's Tabula Rasa is a magical piece for me. It hooked me when I first heard it 30 years, ago and I've loved it ever since. Magical.


+1. This is one of the works that got me hooked on classical music. I first heard it back in college and I've loved it ever since. I've come to think of it as almost a sort of neo-Baroque concerto, almost Vivaldian, with the prepared piano serving as somewhat of a basso continuo.

Allow me to recommend this recording which features none other than the great composer Alfred Schnittke on the prepared piano:










Beyond this, I really love these two Naxos recordings of the inventor or popularizer of the prepared piano, John Cage:


----------

